# New tool



## Tclem (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm going to set this up on my lathe like @Mike1950 does. Man this is nice. What's nicer is someone bought it for me when I gave him one of those cutting boards I made.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice! I've got the G0458 model. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2016)

Congrats! I've got to get me one of those. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow....Tony seems to have gotten younger, more good looking and grew back his hair!!
It's a miracle!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

I am waiting for the new Binford 4000 to come out myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....Tony seems to have gotten younger, more good looking and grew back his hair!!
> It's a miracle!!!!


Been holding out on y'all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am waiting for the new Binford 4000 to come out myself.



Arr arr arr arrr!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2016)

Congrats on that score! Thats one hell of a friend and an extreme token of appreciation. Now you can make Octagonal hair sticks too


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Congrats on that score! Thats one hell of a friend and an extreme token of appreciation. Now you can make Octagonal hair sticks too


Hmmmmmmm. That's an idea. I'll build a mini jig and run them through there.


----------



## SENC (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd go heptagon. Much cooler.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'd go heptagon. Much cooler.


we can't count that high down here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Tclem said:


> we can't count that high down here.




Dude... Take your shoes off!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2016)

They wear shoes down there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> They wear shoes down there?


Flip flops

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

